# Four Dachshunds stolen Tuesday night



## Orangehorse (20 October 2017)

On Tuesday night, near Droitwich a yard was broken into and a large quantity of show quality tack was taken.  But the thieves also took 4 Dachshund bitches.  All are microchipped.  The theft was recorded on CCTV but they were well covered up.  The dogs taken were

3 years old light red,no tail
4 years old, chocolate dapple
6 years old, black and tan
7 years old chocolate

Owner is heartbroken

Phone police 101, incident number 059s/181017


----------



## rascal (28 October 2017)

Just read it, hope they get them back. These scum will steal anything.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 October 2017)

No news yet, sorry.


----------

